# Hi from shubh



## shubh80 (Jun 22, 2009)

wanted to say a hi and congrats on winning the Lords' test 
(I am already INTRODUCED...dont ban me for repeat thread)


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

shubh80 said:


> wanted to say a hi and congrats on winning the Lords' test
> (I am already INTRODUCED...dont ban me for repeat thread)


You can use the Chit Chat section for this type of post and I'll move it there.


----------



## shubh80 (Jun 22, 2009)

thx cheers


----------

